# Deli case food covering ideas



## tralfaz (Mar 4, 2007)

I work in a health food grocery store kitchen where we have a 10"x3" cold deli case where we display and serve 20+ salads, pastas, entrees. Every night all the bowls and platters are covered with plastic wrap. We are looking for an alternative way of covering the dishes without using so much disposable plastic wrap.. Any ideas? The closest thing I can imagine would be lots of silicone baking mats, but that sounds expensive, awkward to wash every morning and would smash down the food underneath.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

You could use a beeswax reusable cover, but that will smash down the food just like the plastic wrap. At least it's reusable. Otherwise finding covers to fit the platters is the only other thing I can think of.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

!8" x2000' of plastic wrap is about 1/2 cent per ft. If you use 1ft per salad you're spending 10 cents a day. I would try to save money in other places. now take 10 cents times the whole year would be $36. You would go through more labor and soap to wash something to go over the salads.....


----------



## tralfaz (Mar 4, 2007)

@chefbillyb

It's not the cost, it's cutting back on disposable plastic. Yes, the labor alone would be 10X. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

@jcakes

Beeswax wrap is an interesting idea. It wouldn't have to be flattened to the surface of the food, so no squashing. I'm not sure if it would pass with the health dept. I should see if any of our distributors carry that.

I wonder.... We have lots of cafeteria trays. I wonder if those would hold moisture enough for this.

Hmmm....


----------

